# Insl-X Cabinet Coat



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

I've got a contract to paint some previously painted kitchen cabinets...Oil would be nice to spray but it yellows..So that is out...They are going to be BM Oxford White...

Has anyone used the Insl-x Cabinet Coat acrylic enamel?....The sales rep says it is an excellent product...I've been looking for a tough,water based product to use on cabinets...Insl-X also has another product called insl-thane,which is a water based lacquer...

I'm going to spray the doors offsite and brush the rest of the cabinet...The lacquer probably doesn't brush very well,so I'm going to use the cabinet coat enamel...It is pricey though....$60/gal....I'm going to have to buy 2 gallons because the airless hose sucks up 1/2 gallon on it's own before it gets to the gun....Maybe I should look at getting a shorter hose for my Graco when I spray cabinet doors.

Damn ..It's difficult finding a reasonably priced acrylic enamel for cabinets!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Cabinet Coat levels VERY well. It is a very tough, hard film. Make sure your caulk is very dry when you apply the finish or it will crack over it. It brushes nicely. I have not sprayed it with an airless, but have HVLP'd it. It will not, of course, block stains. Adhesion is as good or better than most 100% acrylics. I have not used it for a while, but would use it again.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

tedrin said:


> .I'm going to have to buy 2 gallons because the airless hose sucks up 1/2 gallon on it's own before it gets to the gun....Maybe I should look at getting a shorter hose for my Graco when I spray cabinet doors.


A half gallon? A titan 430I with a 50 foot hose only sucks down a quart.

You should be using a lowboy sled style airless with a flexable stinger hose for all fine finish work.

Actually the kind of pumps with the ridgid stinger and the wheels suck for most things residential. Also the stinger itself holds a quart.

But yeah, a 25 foot hose is a good investment. They are not only shorter, but are narrower as well.

Also try to get as small of an inlet screen for your stinger as possible, this allows the paint to suck down farther before the pump starts cavitating.

And of course use a small tip. Less overspray means the paint lasts longer.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> A half gallon? A titan 430I with a 50 foot hose only sucks down a quart.
> 
> You should be using a lowboy sled style airless with a flexible stinger hose for all fine finish work.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My big pump with 100' of hose will suck down .5 gallon to get the pump and hose filled. Smaller pump is 1 quart. Graco sells an attachment hopper for its smaller sprayers that lets you dump a gallon of paint into the hopper, so you can use every last drop. I do not have that attachment, but if you were frequently spraying small jobs, it might be worth while.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

HVLP or gravity feed. On exteriors we use a cup gun for their front doors. Works great! A 25' hose with a whip & a 211 works well too!


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Cabinet Coat is great to brush and better to spray. You can never make out true quality from a pic but this door was sprayed through my 440 with a 212 FF tip (312?). It's pretty damn close to flawless. Sprayed unthinned, sanded, and vaccumed between coats. Smooth as silk. I reccomend this product.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

GMack said:


> Cabinet Coat is great to brush and better to spray. You can never make out true quality from a pic but this door was sprayed through my 440 with a 212 FF tip (312?). It's pretty damn close to flawless. Sprayed unthinned, sanded, and vaccumed between coats. Smooth as silk. I reccomend this product.


 
Very nice Gmack!....You only used a 4" fan for a door?...Did you lie them flat or paint the doors standing up?..I'm just curious..How much do you pay a gallon for the Cabinet coat?..They charge us Canadians $60+/gallon....

One last thing...Did you make any vertical passes on those doors or was it strickly top to bottom?


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

tedrin said:


> Very nice Gmack!....You only used a 4" fan for a door?...Did you lie them flat or paint the doors standing up?..I'm just curious..How much do you pay a gallon for the Cabinet coat?..They charge us Canadians $60+/gallon....
> 
> One last thing...Did you make any vertical passes on those doors or was it strickly top to bottom?


 
Thanks Tedrin. 

We use the pivot-pro system. A little bit of a production to set up but still a very nice way to spray 20-30 doors at a time. We flood on the first coat as it dries very fast on the primer. The second coat is much thinner but EVEN. All passes were made from top to bottom with the door laying flat. 

Forget if we used a 4 inch or a six inch fan on these. I think I pay $47.


----------

